# Melo about Stoudemire: "We need him."



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

According to Yahoo! Sports.



> There's no denying that Anthony has played his best, as have the Knicks as a whole, while Stoudemire has been sidelined the first two months of this season. But with Stoudemire now expected to return on Tuesday, Anthony is quick to roll his eyes at the thought that New York can't be a better team with the former All-Star forward back on the floor.
> 
> "We need him," Anthony told Yahoo! Sports after the Knicks' 106-105 loss to the Sacramento Kings. "I know we are playing well, but the more bodies, the better, especially at this point where guys are doing well. …We are ready for him."


I get the impression that Melo isn't just saying what he thinks the fans want to hear. He really has matured this season, and I expect him to embrace Amare in a way he hasn't since he first joined the Knicks.


----------

